# Kind of goofy question



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

Well, actually two.
Do any of you feed frozen to slow your pup down when he/she is eating?

And...how long would it take your dog to eat, say, a chicken quarter?

Our dog is on a mix of grain-free kibble and raw, and she also has a pretty severe case of separation anxiety. 

One of the ONLY things that will get and keep her attention when we leave is a raw bone. Kongs go untouched. We've worked up to periods of an hour with beef rib bones, but now we are looking at starting to do longer periods of time. 

I don't feel totally comfortable leaving her with a bone that she shouldn't consume (she's pretty persistent), so am thinking about leaving her with her frozen breakfast (perhaps a chicken quarter).

Terrible idea? Whatever it is has to last long enough to get her past 45 minutes. If she survives until then, she seems to not go into all-out destroy self and house panic mode.

She can spend a lot of time with a marrow bone, but those give her runny poo and she chips off pieces of them.
Edit: She eats raw partially thawed chicken pretty quickly, like 10 minutes tops.


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

I am paranoid when ever I give my dogs raw bones...I check them frequently. The age of your pup has a lot to do with how they do w/ separation. We created a puppy-proffed area, and gradually stayed away longer each time. I also don't think feeding frozen is good for them.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I don't feed frozen stuff but I know others do, specifically to slow do fast eaters. I just can't get the _personal_ issue of biting into something frozen. Gives me the willies!!!

Mauser can make a chicken LEG last over 10 minutes. He's the slowest eater I have. Sasha and Winnie probably tie for fastest. Winnie can get a chicken wing down in under 2 minutes and Sasha can go a leg in under 1!!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of leaving a dog with a raw meal unattended...nothing has ever happened, I just worry. 

I used to feed a lot of frozen, but have got a better system now. They never had a problem eating a frozen meal, and it slowed Dunc down--he can chow down a chicken quarter in no time. Anna takes her time, Dunc inhales.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I was feeding partially frozen bones to Jax if I forgot to thaw something out but I found alot of wear, that I thought was excessive on her teeth.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

I give my dog a Kong with frozen peanut butter. I don't give him bones because they tend to wear there teeth down or chip them as they get older if they are heavy chewers. Your dog is not crated when you are gone?


----------



## dakota20 (Jul 9, 2010)

Have you ever tried stuffing a large Kong with raw hamburger or ground turkey and freezing? Might be a higher value incentive. Mine (at 5 months) usually takes a good 30-45 minutes to get it all out, and you don't have to worry about choking or anything.

Also, I have fed Jade frozen MM or quarters before. It takes her probably twice as long to eat vs. thawed or partially thawed. I figure she loves ice cubes, why not frozen meat once in awhile.


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

Dakota, that is a GREAT idea! I'll try freezing a Kong with ground meat. 

She gets too upset to be enticed by a Kong with peanut butter, all-meat grain-free dog food frozen, etc. The only ones she'll even look at when she's worried we are leaving are the ones that are gooey and not frozen, and then they take her about 2 seconds.

She isn't crated because she has separation anxiety that is much worse when confined to a small space. She has hurt herself trying to escape the crate (how we discovered she had separation anxiety to begin with) and so we baby-gated off our mud room for her instead. She still jumps the gate if she gets too worked up, but chewing usually calms her.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

dakota20 said:


> Have you ever tried stuffing a large Kong with raw hamburger or ground turkey and freezing? Might be a higher value incentive. Mine (at 5 months) usually takes a good 30-45 minutes to get it all out, and you don't have to worry about choking or anything.
> 
> Also, I have fed Jade frozen MM or quarters before. It takes her probably twice as long to eat vs. thawed or partially thawed. I figure she loves ice cubes, why not frozen meat once in awhile.


Did you see the thread posted the other day about someone's dog getting a Kong stuck on it's lower jaw? That freaked me out. I wouldn't leave Shasta unattended with a Kong now.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

I used the frozen meat stuffed kong when dex was a pup...worked like a charm....as for leaving the dog with any RMB's unsupervised, I won't do that.....mine gets his MM in the morning, so if he doesn't finish I don't worry about it.....you may want to look at using Bach Flower Remedies....u can use the rescue remedy or create ur own based on symptoms.....u will need to administer 3 times a day (I did morning, when I got home and bedtime) and will take several days to work, but can be very successful....here is a link if ur interested....

Original Bach Rescue Remedy now alcohol free for Pets


----------



## dakota20 (Jul 9, 2010)

paulag1955 said:


> Did you see the thread posted the other day about someone's dog getting a Kong stuck on it's lower jaw? That freaked me out. I wouldn't leave Shasta unattended with a Kong now.


 
I did not, but will be doing a search right now for it! Thanks


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Is there ever any concern about bloat when feeding these frozen foods? I thought I remembered reading somewhere that cold food is a bad idea. Obviously if it's in a Kong, it will get eaten slowly enough to not be a big deal, but if the portion of frozen food were swallowed in big chunks, would that increase the risk of bloat?


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I haven't heard anything about frozen foods and bloat....I know a few people who only feed frozen due to their dogs who are gulpers, and I used to do it in the past.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

Good Karma: there was something floating around the internet about feeding ice cubes and bloat.....perhaps it's the frozen/ice water that you may be referring too???? just a thought....


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

It was something like, say if you fed your dog half a can of moist food for breakfast, then put it in the fridge until dinnertime. I heard you should let it warm up to room temp rather than feed it straight out of the fridge. The coldness of the food could raise the risk of bloat, supposedly.


----------

